# How cold is too cold?



## roleary

I am just curious as to how many of you pitbull enthusiasts out there keep your dogs outside in the winter months, and those who do, how cold is too cold? Ive always kept my dogs inside at night, however sometimes I let my pup sleep in my car at night when on trips where I cannot bring my dog inside at night. This weekend I am planning a trip up to boston, and I expect it to be below freezing at night, what do you guys think? probably fine with a few blankets? ....I dont want to wake up with a frozen bulldog!


----------



## Mr.lee

how old is your dog? mines are out side here in Mn winter -10 here somethings...but with good dog house and hay


----------



## ericschevy

I'm a bit concerned about the lack of air inside a car.


----------



## roleary

my only dog now is almost eight months, he seems to be doing fine for the most part... but this is the coldest he has ever seen it get and he expresses some serious distaste! In the mornings he steps out, his eyes get big, he arches his back, and walks like a ballerina. Its actually pretty hilarious, but if yours can stand 10 some degree's I imagine he should be fine with mid-low thirties in a car with blankets... 
anyone disagree? Do you think the humane society would disagree? Anyone ever had a frozen dog? (I hope not!)


----------



## roleary

good point about air ericschevy, being cold I would probably want to keep them rolled up, but with them cracked it couldn't be much different temperature-wise than a dog house with a door....


----------



## ericschevy

Lots of blankets and a cracked window I'd say they would be fine but i dunno what AC would think..


----------



## chic4pits

yea eric gave a good point on the air, but i've seen a guy keep his dog in his car b/c it was to cold down here (which it was in it's 20's i know it's nothing to you northern peeps, but to the south that's super cold!!) and well, over the next few nites he had less and less of the inside of his car ..i guess the dog got bored. so that might be sumfin to think about too. 
now kolby is an inside dog, it's just starting to get in the 60's here during the moring and nites, so it's great weather, kolby loves the cool air, makes him really frisky (which is always funny to watch) but he's so spoiled i dont think he would make it a nite in any weather outside! *laughs*


----------



## Sampsons Dad

I have more than one dog per cage so they warm each other in the dog house.
When it gets down to freezing I bring them in at night but its more of a comfort thing.
I feel bad if my dogs are out in freezing weather. A good sized dog house (not too big) with plenty of straw or hay and a heated water bowl are enough to keep a good rustic dog happy. 8 months is a bit young but I don't think it wil kill him with straw and something in front of the door way to break the wind from coming in to the dog house.


----------



## chic4pits

sams dad....LOVE the slippers! 

...on the real *smiles*


----------



## BedlamBully

I will typically bring them in if Its going to get below 15. Some winters here don't get below 30 and some get into the minus degrees just depends.


----------



## Sampsons Dad

they were murdered by stupid puppies!


----------



## roleary

Thanks for the advices guys, and girls, I think I am going to take him and leave a sleeping bag and hope he has the sense to go in it... under it or whatever.
Sampsons dad; that big black bitch D) looks great!


----------



## Sampsons Dad

She is 19 inches at the withers and about 60 pounds. She is built ford tough!...lol


----------



## shadyridgekennels

we live about 30 mins away from boston and tonight its going to be 29 degrees outside! our dogs are kept outside.but they have very thick insulated 2 roomed dog houses. they have winter flaps on them and are stuffed with straw.


----------



## chic4pits

Sampsons Dad said:


> they were murdered by stupid puppies!


*laughs* sorry ...iv'e never lost slippers, but i've lost a many high heel shoes from them!! and strangly enough, it's always been the left shoe, and only the ones with pink!! idk what gives, since dogs are color blind!


----------



## Sampsons Dad

I hate when they chew my high heels!...lol 
Seriously though one of my cats always ruins (pee) my boots. 

Naturaly they get trashed after that.
The neo has chewed several of my slippers, and boots.


----------



## chic4pits

yea but cats are evil, their just out to get us! i swear they are plottin' everytime they stare at you..makes me worry *lmao*


----------



## JCsmoke

My puppy at 8 mos stayed in the car while we were in wal-mart for about 1 hr he got board and ate the whole front seat cusion so jmo I'de sneek him into the room ask 4 1 in the back


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se

dang i guess im a weanie cuz i bring the girls in everynight and it doesnt drop below 35 lol


----------



## MY MIKADO

Yesterday was too cold for Mikado and Stevie Rae. It was -31 and with the wind chill it was more like -45. Down right cold. DaVinci and River loved playing in all the snow they were out for hours. Mikado only wanted to be out for a few minutes and Stevie had her jacket off in minutes and wanted in. Poor babies. More cold air today too.


----------



## angel15

I have 2 pitbull ones 1 n a half n the other is 4 and can't come inside where I'm living and its supposed to be like 27° outside and windy so they are in my truck with pillows and a blanket or 2 will they be ok or is that still too cold???!


----------



## JoKealoha

not ideal. but better than exposed to the elements.
i suggest you build a proper shelter. of find a way to bring them inside. even if they are isolated to a bathroom or even a walk in closet.
these dogs do not have much tolerance for extreme temperature.
*not like it's sub zero temp but below freezing will endanger their health especially if it's day after day.


----------

